# parasites live in the colon...not the mind!



## Jackie Delaney (Oct 21, 2002)

Latest research on the connection between IBS & protozoan infections: http://bara.idx.com.au/info/parasite/IBS&D...ba_fragilis.htm Jackie


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Hi Jackie, I communicated with you quite a few years ago re. my daughter who still has "IBS" This latest information spurs me again to try to get her tested for these parasites, since living in Brisbane they have always seemesd to be a possibility. At risk of seeming neurotic I have shown her gastroenterologist one paper.He is uninterested since she had stool tests done at pathology labs and feels they would hve found anything that was there.We live in Brisbane, and I can't see where to go or how to persuade doctors that these tests should be done. Do you know anywhere in Brisbane that does the testing mentioned?She has always lower abdominal pain,d. is controlled with daily immodium,eosinophils were found in a blood test, but were put down to allergies to dust mite(can be a sign of parasitic infection)THANKS GILLY


----------

